# I'm new



## PollyD (Oct 18, 2009)

I've already posted on the new page- stil tryin to navigate my way around. I am 31 and have unexplained secondary infertility-(altho tests showed slight PCOS). I have DD just turned 4 and ttc since she was a yr. Treated in Craigavon- went for 2 iui- 1st was abandoned and 2nd failed. Decided not to have any further treatment as I just foud it difficult and stressful so back to fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Welcome Polly youve come to the right place theres loads of lovely women on here. Jump right in on the main NI girls thread and you will get lots of support.

It is very stressful hope the old fingers crossed method works for you asap  

Lesley xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hello pollyd 

welcome to the mad house , you will find great support on here and the irls are great !!!    i have just had EC and had to freeze all.  imm waiting to get started after my next AF.  

There is alot of girls currently going thought TX 

come across to the NI thread


----------

